# Baldface vintage snowboard swap



## timmytard

Here is a little video that was slapped together in about 5 min, by Jeff Patterson.
Head photog of Snowboarder mag & my buddy.

I'm barely in it. Kind of a piss off.
But that was my first time there, didn't know how everything worked.
Next year, you'll see a fuckin' shit load of me.

That I promise. Turns out, TT, he's pretty good.

Haha, I know you all will think I'm full of shit.
But I stomped a cliff that nobody else would go off.

Including every pro that was up there. 
Even after watching me stomp it. no takers

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Well as they say, a thousand pictures say one word!!!!!

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## deagol

awesome. 

last season or this season ???


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> awesome.
> 
> last season or this season ???


This all went down the last 4 days.

I just got home @ 3:30 in the morning.

Had the shittiest luck 2 days before I left.
Drove away with my phone on top of my car.
Someone found it, but it got driven over & the tiny little lenses got smashed.
I'd have a tonne of video on my phone if they woulda turned out.

I did take a few regardless, but man are they shitty.
Only the side of the frame is visible, the rest is drunk guy eye.

But I got a couple little gems on my phone.

YES has a board out, that comes as a square board with no edges.

You can cut out your own design, sidecut & everything.

I got to watch Jamie Lynn draw out a board.
Alex Warburtons board.

Then Alex pulled out the jigsaw, cut it out, then Jamie Lynn painted it up.

That is burned into my memory, I will never forget that.

Would have been cool to try that board.

But even Jamie, didn't get to try it.

As famous as Alex Warburton is, he was also awestruck by what just went down.
It's now going on his wall, forever.


TT


----------



## Tatanka Head

Non-stop spliff smokin'!!


----------



## slowandlow

Certified 100% FUCKING BAD ASS!!!


----------



## timmytard

Also seen a board, that I don't even think I'm allowed to talk about?

I've never seen anything like it.

It's a twin, but because of what they did to it,
It rides like a directional powder specific board when in the deal.
But it's a twin, identical trippyness goin' on at both ends.

Only thing, apparently, it cost quite a bit to make.

We might have to wait until sass to buy one before we get to hear about it.

I'll Just say it looked pretty sweet & I understand the principles behind what they tried to do.

I WANNA TRY ONE hahaha

It's fuckin' board nerd heaven up there.
So many boards I've never even heard about.

Plus every single awesome high end powder deck you ever seen, plus special baldface colabs.

Like the Charlie Slasher X baldface limited edition, only 25 in the world.

There were so many fuckin' boards, I couldn't decide.
Seriously, hahaha Tip & I were in there one night until like 3 in the morning setting shit up & basically just playin' snowboards.

Awesome.

After like 5 hours, he set up his own Burton fish, along with the same size fish.
I had chosen both my Dupraz'.
Fuck did we laugh.
Couple board nerds spent 5 hours in there & came out with the same shit we went in with. Hahaha fuck we were baked. Wooooot.

The last 2 days, I tried lots of different decks.

Met Pat Bridges, he's fuckin' super rad.
We got along great, he spotted a warrantied JL deck I had brought.
He walked up & told me he wanted it. That he could get me pretty much any deck I wanted for it.

That's when I started tryin' everything.

One of my favorites was a Capita Corey Smith Spring Break board.
Can't remember exactly what it was called, but fuck was it cool.

It was flat with massive rocker on bith ends.
Must have been about 16 inches wide

I'm on it here, this was the test run off the big one.
Had my gopro in my hand for this one but, i put it away when i took it with more speed.




.


----------



## timmytard

https://vimeo.com/113939714

I can't get this to work with my phone.

Can someone Q that up. Pretty please.
But checked this one, but this is when I realized it could be done bigger with the proper speed to flow into the landing.
THE STOKE WENT THROUGH THE ROOF RIGHT HERE.

The next few runs, were the best runs I've ever done.
No joke, my eyes well up typing that sentence.

It was fuckin' mind blowing, tears of joy are running down my face right now.
Never in my life, did I think I would get to do somethin' like that.

I'm about as die hard of a snowboarder, as there is.
I hitch hike, without a penny in my pocket, if that's what I gotta do.
Nothin' can stop me, when I'm determined to do something.

I feel sorry for anyone that tries to stop me, cause I won't & it could get messy, if you keep it up.

But after 28 years, pretty much thought any chance to do something like that was behind me now.

Luckily, I was wrong

TT


----------



## schuyler

TT.. so you were able to bring your own baking supplies then?


----------



## timmytard

schuyler said:


> TT.. so you were able to bring your own baking supplies then?


Come on guy, haven't figured it out yet.

Try & stop me.

One thing I thought was funny.
I ride with either a joint or a smoke hangin' out of my mouth.
Pretty much every run, regardless of where I am.

People always give me a hard time, on my local hill & even up there.

JL does the same fuckin' thing.
So from now on, any person who opens their big fuckin' mouth is gonna get put back in their place.

Weed is kinda frowned upon, well by the guides at least.
More so, they just don't want you fuckin' ripped & stupid, cause this shit really is life or death.

You are responsible for your bros too.
Luckily for me, I don't get retarded. I'm already retarded.
Bwa ha ha ha


TT


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> https://vimeo.com/113939714
> 
> I can't get this to work with my phone.
> 
> Can someone Q that up. Pretty please.....





that is great snow for this early (or anytime, really) in the season.
is the footage at 0:05 the cliff you were talking about...


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> that is great snow for this early (or anytime, really) in the season.
> is the footage at 0:05 the cliff you were talking about...


I think so? My phone is fucked I can't tell.

The last day was the only day worth bringing out the camera.

My gopro pole never made it up there & I didn't bring a helmet.
All I could do was hold it in my hand.

Those shots suck, so I only got a few of those.
And with all that visibility, it was time to rip shit up.
Didn't give a shit about it @ the time.

Hindsight, yeah, I shoulda took more.

But I wouldn't have had those fuckin' sweet last few runs.

You can't film and ride full out, it doesn't work.

And it was time to go BIG.


TT


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> ....
> 
> You can't film and ride full out, it doesn't work.
> 
> ....
> TT


Totally agree. Many times, it more fun to just live in the moment instead of worrying about filming, pictures, etc. This is true with many action sports I have done.... 

Anyway, looks like a trip you will remember the rest of your life. Most of us may never get a chance to live that... 
That's the way I felt about a cat trip I took last February, and it was probably tame compared to what a lot of people here have done.


----------



## atr3yu

Thanks for sharing Timmy, your stoke is driving me crazy waiting for my turn. It really is heaven on earth up there. I still need to check the chalkboard and see who is up the for the same trip as us. Never know who you are going to run into. Sadly the snow down at the resort he is almost non-existent at the moment.... driving me nuts!


----------



## rambob

Great shit. Some of my heros all time there. Got to get this on my PC big screen. Thanks!


----------



## ShredLife

stoked for you retard. happy someone's getting snow besides Argo.


----------



## timmytard

atr3yu said:


> Thanks for sharing Timmy, your stoke is driving me crazy waiting for my turn. It really is heaven on earth up there. I still need to check the chalkboard and see who is up the for the same trip as us. Never know who you are going to run into. Sadly the snow down at the resort he is almost non-existent at the moment.... driving me nuts!


JL stayed up there, so did Pat. I know there are other dudes on there way there right now.

Muller rides for Lib-Tech now.

I bet he's on his way too.


TT


----------



## Argo

That is awesome TT.talk about a once in a lifetime type of experience. I'm guessing that was you with the Mohawk... 




timmytard said:


> Here is a little video that was slapped together in about 5 min, by Jeff Patterson.
> Head photog of Snowboarder mag & my buddy.
> 
> I'm barely in it. Kind of a piss off.
> But that was my first time there, didn't know how everything worked.
> Next year, you'll see a fuckin' shit load of me.
> 
> That I promise. Turns out, TT, he's pretty good.
> 
> Haha, I know you all will think I'm full of shit.
> But I stomped a cliff that nobody else would go off.
> 
> Including every pro that was up there.
> Even after watching me stomp it. no takers
> 
> https://vimeo.com/
> 
> 
> TT


----------



## deagol

there are some other vids under the same vimeo account. looks like a winter wonderland up there....


----------



## Argo

ShredLife said:


> stoked for you retard. happy someone's getting snow besides Argo.


My snow isn't quite that fluffy....


----------



## linvillegorge

I read all those Timmy tardy posts and now


----------



## timmytard

Argo said:


> That is awesome TT.talk about a once in a lifetime type of experience. I'm guessing that was you with the Mohawk...


Yup, that is I.

My Mohawk comes out in the morning, on the first day of snowboard season.

Stays until the last day, then it's gone until next winter.


Pretty much the fuckin' coolest thing that *I * would ever want to do.

So yeah, it was pretty fuckin' special.


When I was leaving, Pat Bridges was saying he had a blast riding with me & that we'll ride together again.

I told him, that'd be awesome, but probably never going to happen.

He looked right into my eyes & said "Oh yes we will"

That, got me stoked all over again.

I don't know how he could pull it off, but, fuck do I ever hope he does.:hope:



TT


----------



## timmytard

deagol said:


> that is great snow for this early (or anytime, really) in the season.
> is the footage at 0:05 the cliff you were talking about...


Yup, that's the same one.

Video, just doesn't do it justice.

But at the 5 second mark, just for a split second.

It looks like a whole mountain in itself.

It was large, real large.

When I did it faster, it was without a doubt, the longest & farthest I've ever flown.

I didn't drop like stone, like in the first clip.

The transition was smooth & I stomped it.

Scared the piss out of myself, but that was one of the things I wanted to do before I left.

Scare myself. There is no better adrenaline rush for me personally.
I love that shit.:jumping1:


TT


----------



## Banjo

TT these vids induce great feelings of jealousy and even greater feelings of STOKE. that looks like a hellova time....so awesome.

so would you say you'd recommend a baldface trip to pow fiends? :hairy:

also...


> Muller rides for Lib-Tech now.


wat.


----------



## madmax

timmytard said:


> Muller rides for Lib-Tech now.
> 
> I bet he's on his way too.
> 
> 
> TT


Gnu, but mervin is mervin. Their Team movie at this point would be insane.


----------



## DevilWithin

Watching this video and reading this thread made my fucking day! It's awesome to read this and sense the stoke you got out of this trip. Kind of infectious...keep sharing more of your shenanigans.

What's even better is that I remember you sharing how this was all made possible 8 months ago. The VST group coming to your support to help you avoid selling off your vintage collection due to unfortunate circumstances. So cool how things come back around when you need it. Stoked for you!


----------



## deagol

timmytard said:


> Yup, that's the same one.
> 
> Video, just doesn't do it justice.
> 
> But at the 5 second mark, just for a split second.
> 
> It looks like a whole mountain in itself.
> 
> It was large, real large.
> 
> When I did it faster, it was without a doubt, the longest & farthest I've ever flown.
> 
> I didn't drop like stone, like in the first clip.
> 
> The transition was smooth & I stomped it.
> 
> Scared the piss out of myself, but that was one of the things I wanted to do before I left.
> 
> Scare myself. There is no better adrenaline rush for me personally.
> I love that shit.:jumping1:
> 
> 
> TT


I know the feeling. I had a day like that back in the 90's that I have never equaled. We hit this headwalll and were in the air for long enough to do 2 complete arm rotations (to stay balanced) before landing in deep powder. I would have exploded on impact if it were normal snow. I remember the feeling of just looking down and seeing the slope so far below (30-40-60 feet ??? not sure). Horizontal distance? not sure but it felt big to me at the time. It was awesome..


----------



## schuyler

turn n burn bro :snowboard2:


----------



## Mig Fullbag

Man! That looked like such a blast TT!!!


----------



## timmytard

DevilWithin said:


> Watching this video and reading this thread made my fucking day! It's awesome to read this and sense the stoke you got out of this trip. Kind of infectious...keep sharing more of your shenanigans.
> 
> What's even better is that I remember you sharing how this was all made possible 8 months ago. The VST group coming to your support to help you avoid selling off your vintage collection due to unfortunate circumstances. So cool how things come back around when you need it. Stoked for you!


It really was the fuckin' coolest thing, I've ever been too.
Part of that was the vst group atmosphere.

Almost everyone there, minus some superstars, was a die hard snowboard
collector.
What we really are, we are snowboard nerds.

We all got to play in snowboard heaven.

The board room, seriously, had sooo many boards, in every size.
Boxes of limited edition baldface bindings just waiting to get mounted up.

It was fuckin' insane.

No-boards, Powder Jets, reverse side cut, missiles, rockets, crazy wide surfboards.
If you can think it up, it was somewhere there.

I rode the 158, each size is different, totally different.
11. Capita Spring Break Snowboards 2014-2015 | Capita Snowboards 2014-2015 Gear Preview - ISPO Sneak Peak | Page 12 of 14 | Whitelines Snowboarding
haha I don't know if the 166 was there or not?

I had no idea any of these existed, didn't know there was a third one.

The green one was always gettin' snatched up, nobody had ridden the 158.

So I tossed some bindings on it, or I started too.
There were about 5 or 6 people in there.
Lots of room, nice & relaxed.
Jamie was was painting away.

Then all of the sudden there was like 30 people in the room. 
Everyone wanted to hold the board & get pictures with the board he just painted. 

They all wanted to do little video clips.
Like giddy little kids.

haha so sweet.

Here's mine, or one of the better ones anyway. 
Nobody could stop laughing, every time someone started to talk.

So you had to be quick or you'd get half way through & someone would fuck it up.

https://vimeo.com/


TT


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> Man! That looked like such a blast TT!!!


It was.

You're an old fart. Why didn't you go?

There were no young dudes.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Banjo said:


> TT these vids induce great feelings of jealousy and even greater feelings of STOKE. that looks like a hellova time....so awesome.
> 
> so would you say you'd recommend a baldface trip to pow fiends? :hairy:
> 
> also...
> 
> wat.


Oh yeah, Baldface is the place to be.

I'm gonna start a different thread about why, I think there is no better place.

This is the only snowboard run place, run strictly by snowboarders.

Nobody skies, not one.

But that's not even close to why I think it's the best.

There are a whole bunch of reasons.

That's why I need to start a whole separate thread.


TT 


Oh, yeah, sorry he's with gnu.
He'll still be riding with all the rest of the Mervin boys


----------



## destroy

Riding with TT is kinda like riding with a smokey Julian. Even in the middle of a blessed shitstorm, he's always cheechin', ya naw'mean?

I'll never forget the weekend we spent at Hemlock and watching him pop off that drop with that big old plank, coffee in hand, and a dart in his grin.


----------



## linvillegorge

His posts make me question my own sanity, but I'd definitely shred with dude any day.


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> It was.
> 
> You're an old fart. Why didn't you go?
> 
> There were no young dudes.
> 
> 
> TT


Could not afford to go this year. But if I sell a few more Fullbag's this year, I will be there for next year's meet for sure.  I will bring a couple of my boards and would love to have your feedback on them.


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> Could not afford to go this year. But if I sell a few more Fullbag's this year, I will be there for next year's meet for sure.  I will bring a couple of my boards and would love to have your feedback on them.



I'm tellin' ya right now, do everything in your power to get there.

I now have to find a way to get back there.

Luckily, I'm a crafty muther fucker.

I know I'm goin' back.

Cause I won't stop until I get there.

I accidentally, left a whole bunch of Jamie Lynn decks there.
Fuck, I hope I don't have go all the way back there to get them.

D'oh haha


TT


----------



## timmytard

Here's the man himself, Jamie Lynn.

Finishing up the the YES "Clarke" 


https://vimeo.com/


Fuck, worst timing ever to smash your phone


TT


----------



## F1EA

Ok i knew i had to go... but now i gotta go.

Those Jamie Lynn graphics are classic.


----------



## timmytard

Ok, now, I have a buddy named Bruce.

Bruce is the first guy I ever went snowboarding with.
He's been one of my best buddies since elementary school, 
so were talking 30 plus years

Seeing all my sweet old decks, caused him to catch the collector's bug.

So over the past couple years, he's found some beauties.

I told him to get rid of them, & come to this shindig.
He didn't pay that much for most of them.
He's got a few real sought after boards.

Well, Bruce is a retard.

He didn't listen.


Part of the reason I'm a not bad rider, has got to be our competitiveness.
We always try & out do each other, which is a great thing really. 

I told him, I was gonna talk to him while I'm riding.

You know, rub his face in it for being so stupid.

Now what kind of friend would I be if I didn't follow through.

Lucky for him, haha, my word is gold.



It was actually harder than I thought. haha

Had to take a lot more than I thought.

Part of it was all the laughing I was doing.
That & trying to hold the camera out behind me so shitty ass Bruce could see me riding whilst I mocked him.

It's not easy to rip over jumps & weave in between trees when you're looking behind you at the camera. 

But, I'll tell you right now, man was it fun talking to shitty ass Bruce.

haha, it was almost like he was there.

I'm sure most of you prolly have a buddy you'd like to do this too.

Do it, fuck, is it fun.


Here you go bruce, made especially for you buddy.

Haha haha

https://vimeo.com/



TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> I'm tellin' ya right now, do everything in your power to get there.
> 
> I now have to find a way to get back there.
> 
> Luckily, I'm a crafty muther fucker.
> 
> I know I'm goin' back.
> 
> Cause I won't stop until I get there.
> 
> I accidentally, left a whole bunch of Jamie Lynn decks there.
> Fuck, I hope I don't have go all the way back there to get them.
> 
> D'oh haha
> 
> 
> TT


Haaa! Haa! Ha! Sneaky bastard!!!

With all the stoke emanating from your posts, I cannot do otherwise than start planning on getting there for the next meet.


----------



## timmytard

Mig Fullbag said:


> Haaa! Haa! Ha! Sneaky bastard!!!
> 
> With all the stoke emanating from your posts, I cannot do otherwise than start planning on getting there for the next meet.


haha, well ya better.

You don't want one these videos, like shitty ass Bruce's one, do ya Mig?

Hahaha, cause, they're pretty fun too make.


TT


----------



## chomps1211

Hey TT! I'm very Sorry I'm late getting around to congratulating you on an awesomely stoked trip. (...been busy pissin razor blades n kidney stones in the er since last night. ) :eyetwitch2: :facepalm3:


....Of course nobody followed you off your cliff stomp! :laugh: ("They've proly seen those hospital pics of yours like we all have!")  :lol: 

Really Glad to hear it was such an Epic trip for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> haha, well ya better.
> 
> You don't want one these videos, like shitty ass Bruce's one, do ya Mig?
> 
> Hahaha, cause, they're pretty fun too make.
> 
> 
> TT


If I'm not there, than make me one! I will deserve it!


----------



## ItchEtrigR

thread is so dope...

awesome time TT!

wish it was me...


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Nice one Timmy. I love me some Baldface. It's always the highlight of my season. The shredding, the atmosphere after riding, the fireworks fights, and the list goes on. 

Glad to hear Daddy Patterson didn't get broke off this year. 

SFD!!


----------



## timmytard

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Nice one Timmy. I love me some Baldface. It's always the highlight of my season. The shredding, the atmosphere after riding, the fireworks fights, and the list goes on.
> 
> Glad to hear Daddy Patterson didn't get broke off this year.
> 
> SFD!!


Haha, I forgot about the fireworks fight. haha

Yup, had one of those.

The *atmosphere*, that was like nothing you can imagine, you really need to witness it first hand.

Jp has made the ultimate snowboard experience, in Baldface lodge.

He is so full of stoke, it's awesome.

Day 2, my cat rolled up top a slope that hadn't been ridden yet this year.

When are guide radioed down what we were about to drop into.

We heard JP tell buddy don't move I'll be right there.

In under 5 min, he went from sitting in his office, to now being the first guy to lead the pack down the un-ridden line.

He showed up, his boots weren't done up yet.

He just knew we weren't gonna stand there for very long before somebody dropped in. 

Snaked by the owner. haha, what are ya gonna do?

Follow him, that's what ya do. haha

No friends on pow days.

SFD baby, woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



& yeah, Patterson's more than fine, the bastard.

He stayed up there, he's now the official Baldface photographer.

Fuck he makes me jealous, with all his flyin' around the world powder adventures.

He always sends me pics, the looser.

Haha, I'm just fuckin' with ya Jeffey.

But could ya try & get a little more of me in next years montage?

Pretty please.
He's in here, just not very much.

TT


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

Hopefully Patterson is working during our session. Gotta work on my SBC cover shot. haha.


----------



## timmytard

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Hopefully Patterson is working during our session. Gotta work on my SBC cover shot. haha.


Oh, yeah I'm sure he'll be up there. He does wicked work.

It *IS* the place to be. It seems to be a revolving door of superstars.

Pretty much at any given time half the dudes up there are pro's.

Makepeace just got there & I'm sure I'll be tortured with more pics soon.

But there are so many pro snowboarders.

Not just the superstar pro snowboarders.

Guys like Ryan daYvis, super rad dude who is a Lib-Tech rep.

He gets payed to play snowboards, he fuckin' rips, gets to fly around the world & go snowboarding.

He's got the fuckin' sickest collection of one of a kind lib-techs.

Nobody has ever even seen these things, I got to hold a Jamie Lynn prototype. 2 years before they released his first set.

My gawd man. You gotta have a little board nerd in ya, bein' in the position you're in? No?

Jet black, Flower top prototype, never touched by human hands before.

Up until then, only a hand full of people even knew it existed.

There it was sitting in a bag, in a blizzard, in front of Baldface lodge.

That is unbelievable, mind boggling, everything about that place is so fuckin' awesome.

I need me one of those jobs in the worst way.


TT


----------



## UNION INHOUSE

timmytard said:


> .
> 
> My gawd man. You gotta have a little board nerd in ya, bein' in the position you're in? No?
> 
> 
> 
> TT


Board nerd for sure. With the new Capita factory, you'll see a lot more amazing boards coming from us like that SB Tree Hunter you mentioned in one of your posts. That thing is built specifically for that type of riding. (by the way, how much Capita and Union love did you see there?) 

I have a decent collection of my own. JP has a few, like those Tarquin boards in the bathroom. Actually, the only boards I have that Baldface doesn't is a small collection of first run Type A's. He ain't getting those though haha. 

It's so impressive the collection that group of dudes has that you were around. I wish I would have started collecting when I was 13 years old. Or even 20 years old. Oh well. 

Yeah there's always a lineup of heavy dudes up there. Last year on our trip there was Terje, Jamie, Guch, Kass, Pat Moore, just to name drop a few. Those guys go for the same reasons you mention. 

In all the years I've been going up there, I've had one single day that wasn't 100% epic. That was the first day of the trip, and it dumped 2 feet that night. The whole region is so damn reliable. 

The funny thing is this - Your average trip for a ski vacation to Vail costs more money than the same amount of shred days at Baldface, or pretty much any of the ski lodges located in the Kootenays. Factor in rental car, hotel, lift tickets, food, drinks, and everything else - these lodges are cheaper. And roughly a million times better. 

SFD eh?


----------



## timmytard

Yeah, I must say, Baldface is stacked with Union & Capita gear.

Very nice too, by the way.

I actually never tried the shiny new black Baldface X Union colab.

All the mediums were snatched up only a couple XL kickin' around.

They did look pretty fuckin' sweet thosame j

And there are stacks of brand new Capita boards.

That Charlie slasher 64, I wanted to try it badly.
I bought a 58 then found a 61.
Tried the 61 first it felt kinda small for what I like to throw down on it.
2nd day on it, got wrapped around a tree.
Blew out my knee, season ender.

Not the boards fault. I tried to squeak in between 2 trees, snow collapsed & that was that.

But I'm still game to try the 64. Haha I picked it up a whole bunch of times.
Not the new cream colored one though, the limited edition Baldface Charlie Slasher.
That's the one I was fondling.


I will take one of each of those spring breaks please.
That board was awesome, that was the first time I'd seen or heard of them.

Right away, I wanted to try them. Not sure if the big one was there?
It must have been, but it's not as bright as the other two so it was able to hide.

The green one was always gettin' snatched up.
Nobody had tried the orange one.

It's funny cause they look so different at first, just cause the big olé blunt nose on the green one.

But put the Orange one in front of the green one & hmm, almost the same.

I like fat boards, most of my favorite boards are wide model .
A lot of people don't understand you can trade length for width.

58 is normally too small for me in the deep, sure there are smaller boards that'll keep the nose up n shit but you go faster on, not in it.

But 58 in that monster width, yup, works for me.
Hahaha, I loved that board.
I had a couple in the cat that day.
But I never got around to tryin' the other ones,
I was totally diggin' it.

The day was sunny, I was rockin' a sweet deck, it really couldn't get any better st that moment in time.

Everything is so smooth & fluffy, it transforms you into a better rider almost instantly.
You realize, this is how snowboarding is supposed to be.


----------



## timmytard

Someone else just put up a video.





[/url][/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCVzDwaquTc#t=49

Haha, I can't make it work.
Can someone cue that up.


TT


----------



## DevilWithin

Here you go:


----------



## chomps1211

TT,..! That vid is from your Baldface trip?? :eyetwitch2: No wonder you've been such a chatty cathy since returning!  :lol: :embarrased1: :hairy:

If I had been given an opportunity to ride in conditions like that,.. with people I have admired in the sport? I'd be so Amp'd up and "Stoned on Stoke!" I'd be Babbling like a chimp on meth to anyone I met for the next three months!! :jumping1: :jumping1: :jumping1:

That was _FREAKIN' AWESOME MAN!!!_ So glad you had the chance to bounce back from a tough situation and get to have that experience with your Pals, hero's and snowboarding Idols! :thumbsup:

Good On Ya!! (…if you get more vid clips, _…Please! _ By all means, Post them up for us to drool over!)


----------



## timmytard

Thank you sir.

Here's another one that just showed up.

One of my all time favorite songs too.
[ame]https://vimeo.com/114445417[/ame]

TT


----------



## timmytard

chomps1211 said:


> TT,..! That vid is from your Baldface trip?? :eyetwitch2: No wonder you've been such a chatty cathy since returning!  :lol: :embarrased1: :hairy:
> 
> If I had been given an opportunity to ride in conditions like that,.. with people I have admired in the sport? I'd be so Amp'd up and "Stoned on Stoke!" I'd be Babbling like a chimp on meth to anyone I met for the next three months!! :jumping1: :jumping1: :jumping1:
> 
> That was _FREAKIN' AWESOME MAN!!!_ So glad you had the chance to bounce back from a tough situation and get to have that experience with your Pals, hero's and snowboarding Idols! :thumbsup:
> 
> Good On Ya!! (…if you get more vid clips, _…Please! _ By all means, Post them up for us to drool over!)


Pretty much, I'm ruined.

Now that I have done that.

that's all I want to do now.

Everyday, forever.

I was worried about it before I left.

Even before this, if doesn't have something to do with snowboarding?

I want no part of it.


Now, I don't even know what to say?

I need to do this every day


TT


----------



## Mig Fullbag

timmytard said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> Here's another one that just showed up.
> 
> One of my all time favorite songs too.
> https://vimeo.com/
> 
> TT


Loved that A Snowboards Swalllotail that Tippie is riding in some of the shots. I rode it in all conditions for a month back when it came out.

Once again, that looked like a blast!


----------



## DevilWithin

Anytime man...keep 'em coming. Those videos are awesome!


----------



## chomps1211

Mig Fullbag said:


> *….Once again, that looked like a blast!*


*Ay*_-freakin-_*Men* to that Bruhther! That was some Bitchin' looking tree riding! 

:hairy:


----------



## timmytard

SFD

[ame]https://vimeo.com/113997143[/ame]


TT


----------



## timmytard

Two of my worlds colliding in one picture: that’s current Formula 1 world champ Lewis Hamilton on the left, and legendary snowboarder Jamie Lynn on the right. Both of these dudes are big inspirations to me. We met up yesterday at Baldface Lodge to hang out and ride incredible Canadian powder for the next few days.


----------



## Argo

You're back at baldface?


----------



## timmytard

Argo said:


> You're back at baldface?


i decided to move here

haha, i wish.

they send me pics


TT


----------



## ItchEtrigR

timmytard said:


> i decided to move here
> 
> haha, i wish.
> 
> they send me pics
> 
> 
> TT


Awesome photo Timmy!!!!


----------



## timmytard

ItchEtrigR said:


> Awesome photo Timmy!!!!


That's not me, that's Ken Block in the middle.

I didn't take it either, it was prolly one of the hot little staff girls up there.

They're all hot, all die hard snowboarder chics, they go boarding on their breaks.

Haha, wouldn't you?:jumping1:


It must be tough for poor Jamie?

He was there before I got there.

almost a month ago.


TT


----------



## F1EA

timmytard said:


> Two of my worlds colliding in one picture: that’s current Formula 1 world champ Lewis Hamilton on the left, and legendary snowboarder Jamie Lynn on the right. Both of these dudes are big inspirations to me. We met up yesterday at Baldface Lodge to hang out and ride incredible Canadian powder for the next few days.


Whaaat?
Lewis went to Baldface??

Damnn!!

I'm an Alonso fan though


----------



## timmytard

F1EA said:


> Whaaat?
> Lewis went to Baldface??
> 
> Damnn!!
> 
> I'm an Alonso fan though


How much is Alonso worth?

I never heard of Lewis before, haha, I had to google him.

Apparently he's the second highest paid athlete in the UK.


TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> How much is Alonso worth?
> 
> I never heard of Lewis before, haha, I had to google him.
> 
> Apparently he's the second highest paid athlete in the UK.
> 
> 
> TT


Lewis, is definite BMOC status in the UK and Europe.

And as most ballers, he has good arm candy. Nicole Scherzinger (Pussy Cat Dolls, lead singer)

Alonso, just signed with a Mclaren for a reported £25 per for 2 years.

The top pilots in F1 are like the top guys in other sports. Once their contracts are up or if a different team wants to snipe them, they become the new highest paid guy in the sport.


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> Lewis, is definite BMOC status in the UK and Europe.
> 
> And as most ballers, he has good arm candy. Nicole Scherzinger (Pussy Cat Dolls, lead singer)
> 
> Alonso, just signed with a Mclaren for a reported £25 per for 2 years.
> 
> The top pilots in F1 are like the top guys in other sports. Once their contracts are up or if a different team wants to snipe them, they become the new highest paid guy in the sport.


Almost like guys in other sports, but not quite.
Solo sports like F1, tennis, golf & do on are the top money getters.

Oh, did you think I missed his girlfriend whilst I was searching?
Hahaha


TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> Almost like guys in other sports, but not quite.
> Solo sports like F1, tennis, golf & do on are the top money getters.
> 
> Oh, did you think I missed his girlfriend whilst I was searching?
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> TT


To bad he didn't bring her along.

How did he ride?

He posted a pic on his IG but didn't think much of it at the time. However, I give him a lot more cred now, since he did Baldface.


----------



## F1EA

Yep extra respect to Lewis for doing Baldface. I thought he had broken up with the Pussycat doll though... he has a puppy now 

Alonso is probably making more $ now he has that new McLaren-Honda contract, but Lewis contract goes to next yr, so if he wins again i bet his next contract will be huge. At their level... $ doesnt matter that much, they'd both rather be in a championship winning car.

So...... 

Whistler on Jan 2, 3 or 4? 
I'll prob do Cypress on Jan 2, then Whis 3 and 4. But i'd change days depending on snow or depending when the others can (Nead, Destroy, et al). I can drive unless its puking snow.


----------



## timmytard

He's up there right now, I'm not.

But I thought I read he signed with Benz?

He must have a super hard time finding supermodels to date?

With all his glamour boy looks & his billions of dollars.


I just got back from cypress.

Their ruler, is definitely broken.

There was 3 cm on the road on the way up.

Whatever day Skychair opens I'm there.

It's gonna be sweet.


TT


----------



## timmytard

This one just showed up.

I guess they're the new cat drivers.
Alonso just quit F1.

I guess snowboarding & drivin' a cat is more fun than money?

Hahaha, when you already have money comin' out your ass.

TT


----------



## Motogp990

timmytard said:


> He's up there right now, I'm not.
> 
> But I thought I read he signed with Benz?
> 
> TT


Lewis signed from Mclaren to Mercedes 2 seasons ago

And Alonso, just signed to Mclaren from Ferrari.




timmytard said:


> I just got back from cypress.
> 
> Their ruler, is definitely broken.
> 
> There was 3 cm on the road on the way up.
> 
> Whatever day Skychair opens I'm there.
> 
> It's gonna be sweet.
> 
> 
> TT


Nice. I hope it dumps the next couple weeks.

I'm visiting Edmonton for the holidays. Going to try and hit Louise for a day, while I'm there.


----------



## timmytard

I don't think any other operation, has one of these guys runnin' the show?

New years eve.


----------



## jtg

Is this the cliff you're talking about?


----------



## timmytard

jtg said:


> Is this the cliff you're talking about?


I have no idea? Maybe if I was there I could tell ya?

But I'm sure it looks nothin' like how it did when I was there?


TT


----------



## timmytard

Reason #47 Baldface is the best place in the world.

You might find Jamie Lynn in your cat, with his fancy little Mandolin


TT


----------



## timmytard

SNOWBOARDER Video Magazine: Episode 20 - December 2014 and Early January 2015 | Snowboarder Magazine

There's a little bit about the swap in here.


TT


----------



## timmytard

Good ole ballistic had his camera rollin' a few times.

That's the first time I've ever seen myself on cam, with someone other than me takin' it.

Not a bad little steezy method, I guess?

It was the first day of the season for almost everyone.

So nobody had their sea legs so to speak.

I had only a few real gingerly days, at the end of last season.

Cause I got wrapped around a tree & blew out my knee.

So this was the tester, 4 days at Baldface. 

I brought my knee brace, but ended up not needing it. It really only would have been used as armor anyway.

Pretty sure that's the Birdman 160 I'm on there.

Anywho....

http://www.youtube.com/





Did I mention

This is the best place in the world:jumping1:

TT


----------



## timmytard

https://www.youtube.com/





TT


----------



## timmytard

Another little edit from last years swapmeey.

This one by Polemite from this forum, also the guy that started VST, as well as the guy that broke into the first SuperNatural @ Baldface lodge & brought with him 8 1st year decks from all the guys up there & got em signed with pics n' shit


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=



&feature=youtu.be


TT


----------

